# permits



## happy plumber (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi! all 
when my partner and I move to to Cyprus we intend to work part time there for a while . Does anyone know what forms we need to fill in. Ie a temporary residence and/or work permit and how he can get them? We would be thankful for any advice!
Duncan & Chris


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

happy plumber said:


> Hi! all
> when my partner and I move to to Cyprus we intend to work part time there for a while . Does anyone know what forms we need to fill in. Ie a temporary residence and/or work permit and how he can get them? We would be thankful for any advice!
> Duncan & Chris


If you are Uk citizens ( or EU citizens for that matter) you dont need a work permit.

Veronica


----------



## happy plumber (Sep 8, 2008)

Veronica said:


> If you are Uk citizens ( or EU citizens for that matter) you dont need a work permit.
> 
> Veronica


thanks for that,What about the temporary residence permit, do you know what form i need to fill in 
many thanks 
Duncan


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

happy plumber said:


> thanks for that,What about the temporary residence permit, do you know what form i need to fill in
> many thanks
> Duncan



If you are just coming over on a temporary basis you dont need a permit.
Only non EU citizens need one.


----------



## happy plumber (Sep 8, 2008)

Veronica said:


> If you are just coming over on a temporary basis you dont need a permit.
> Only non EU citizens need one.


We intend to stay in cyprus longer than the 90 days permitted, i understand this permit is a requirement for longer stays and lasts for five years, then we can apply for permanent residence, but because of cyprus joining the EU everything gets a little more complicated with new EU rules
many thanks 
Duncan


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

happy plumber said:


> We intend to stay in cyprus longer than the 90 days permitted, i understand this permit is a requirement for longer stays and lasts for five years, then we can apply for permanent residence, but because of cyprus joining the EU everything gets a little more complicated with new EU rules
> many thanks
> Duncan



EU citizens planning to stay in Cyprus for longer than three months or beginning employment, must register at the local Immigration Branch of the Police for an Alien Registration Certificate (ARC). This is a small booklet and is issued automatically and for a small fee.


----------

